
Ask HN: What conferences are you looking forward to in 2018? - dood
I always have a good time at conferences but often seem to miss out by not planning in advance, or not being aware of interesting ones and just sticking to conferences I&#x27;m familiar with. This year want to make an effort to be a bit more adventurous!
======
ioddly
I'm committed to going to one conference this year, and am trying to figure
out which one to go to. Kind of considering TypeScriptConf in a month and a
half although it's completely new.

------
fundamental
I'm currently working on two submissions for the Linux Audio Conference which
is going to take place in Berlin this year. It's a smaller conference, but
it's a pretty neat niche.

------
trcollinson
I've never been to either of these personally but I got tickets to both Rails
Conf in Pittsburgh and Ruby Conf in Los Angeles. I am really excited for both
of them. Obviously, I am a Ruby fan.

------
GFischer
Does anyone have a good recommendation for an AI/ML conference with good
practical insights? (more for someone trying to build business line apps, not
theory).

In the U.S. or South America.

------
csnewb
I'm looking forward to DEF CON in Las Vegas. I'm also hoping my employer
provides us passes to RSA and JavaOne again this year.

~~~
toomuchtodo
+1 for DEFCON

------
dyeje
RailsConf. Always good talks and good people.

------
bradknowles
DevOps Days Austin 2018. ;)

